# My first wighead prop!



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

I made my first creepy head zombie guy wighead prop dude recently! I'm calling him a zombie because I don't know what else to call him. It's just the head because I haven't decided where he's going to go in the house yet. I don't do a haunt, just an upscale adults only party. What do you think?










I just wrote a blog entry that shows photos of the steps to make him but I don't know if that's spamming if I post it since I'm new.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Pretty nice.... it's a bit hard to really see details due to the quality of the photo sadly.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I wouldn't call yourself an idiot... you just didn't know.... right? 
Pretty impressive for a first go around (of course I've never really made anything like that so it's better than I can do). Take several more shots at different angles of the head and post them. I think with the right light, the mouth will look cool


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

*My first wighead prop! (Better photos, too.)*


























I wrote a really basic blog entry about it today and thought I'd post here because you all have such awesome ideas and experience.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really unique. I like it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Truly creepy...reminds me of the movie Tourist Trap!


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with that. I have a few of those but have never used one yet.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Love the eyelids!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This reminds me of the zombies in "Plants vs Zombies"


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! I didn't notice the similarities to Plants vs Zombies but you are totally right! haha!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You did a good job at making him look creepy.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute and creepy at the same time...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Not bad work at all for a first attempt, or a second, or third. He's got a neat unique creepy look to him. Put him peeking out from behind the shower curtain at the party. I guarantee the bathroom will stay empty.


----------

